# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Mbroni fëmijët tuaj nga grabitqarët e internetit

## Flori

Për prindërit, interneti mund të jetë si ecja nëpër një fushë të minuar. Përderisa interneti ua mundëson fëmijëve lirinë për të krijuar shoqëri, të luajnë lojëra dhe zgjedhin detyra shtëpie duke shtypur një buton të vetëm, ai mund të sjellë edhe rrezik potencial nga grabitqarët online që të realizojnë

pazaret e tyre të fëlliqura karshi fëmijëve tuaj. Fëmija juaj mund të rrezikohet fizikisht, nga ai apo ajo, me të cilin ka kontaktuar online dhe më vonë takohet me të “live”.

Shumica e prindërve mendojnë “kjo kurrë nuk mund t’i ndodhë fëmijës tim”, por kjo nuk është e vërtetë pasi që, në botën në të cilën jetojmë, viktimizohen sot shumë djem dhe vajza nga këta grabitqarë.

*Prindërit duhet të ndërmarrin masa parandaluese. Edhe pse nuk ka zgjidhje të lehta, disa masa mund ta zvogëlojnë dukshëm rrezikun që fëmija juaj të bëhet viktimë.*

Gjëja më e mençur dhe më e madhe është që të fillohet sa më herët. Fëmijët sot, çdo ditë e në moshë më të re, po futen online. Sa më të rinj që janë dhe sa më herët që ju të filloni me masa parandaluese, është më mirë, duke folur për këto gjëra me ta, në mënyrë që kjo të ingranohet me rritjen e tyre.



Gjëja e parë që duhet bërë është që, vetë prindërit, të mësohen më shumë me punën e kompjuterit dhe ta analizojnë uebin. Le të marrim si shembull porositë e çastit - mesengjerat. Prindërit duhet të mësojnë zhargonet: MEKA qëndron për "mamin e kam afër" edhe HTTP qëndron për "hajde të takohemi përnime”.

Dhe mos ia lejoni fëmijës që të ketë kompjuter në dhomën e fjetjes. Sipas matematikës së ekspertëve të internetit, kjo është njëlloj si t’ia jepni fëmijën tuaj një të huaji dhe ju të largoheni nga aty.

Përkundrazi, kompjuteri duhet të jetë në atë pjesë të shtëpisë ku frekuentohet më së shumti, si dhoma e ndejës apo edhe kuzhina. Monitoroni se çfarë është duke shikuar fëmija juaj në internet, sa herë kaloni pranë tij.

Kamerat e uebit, të cilat janë të pranishme në shumë shtëpi tona, vlerësohen nga ekspertët si pajisjet më të shpeshta të cilat, grabitqarët online, i përdorin për ta nxitur gjininë e kundërt për aktivitet seksual.

Gjëja tjetër e radhës që duhet bërë është që të caktoni disa rregulla për përdorimin e internetit. Shkruani këto rregulla dhe vendosni një kopje të saj afër internetit që fëmija juaj të mund t’i referohet, përderisa shëtit nëpër rrjetin e internetit.

*Kontrollet e prindërve*

Më shumë se gjysma e familjeve amerikane, të cilat kanë tinejxherë në shtëpi, përdorin filtra të caktuar të cilët ndalojnë qasjen në përmbajtjet, potencialisht të dëmshme për fëmijë. Prindërit duhet të mësojnë çfarë janë, çfarë mund të bëjnë e çfarë jo dhe si funksionojnë ato.

Ato janë shumë efektive në limitimin e kohës së shpenzuar online, faqet të cilët fëmijët nuk mund të vizitojnë dhe çfarë lloj komunikimi mund të bëjnë, edhe pse ato ka gjasë që të filtrojnë/bllokojnë edhe faqet që mund të kërkojnë për detyra të shkollës.

Prindërit, gjithashtu, mund të përdorin softuer mbikëqyrës për të përcjellë çdo goditje të fëmijëve të tyre në tastierë. Megjithatë, sugjerohet që ju të flisni me fëmijët tuaj para se ta instaloni këtë lloj softueri.



Duhet të siguroheni që ata ta kuptojnë që ka një shkak pse janë duke u mbikëqyrur dhe se këtë gjë jeni duke e bërë për t’i mbrojtur ata nga ndonjë gjë e keqe që mund t’u ndodh.

Krijoni një marrëdhënie të besueshme me fëmijën tuaj kështu që, në rast të ndonjë problemi që mund ta ketë online, ai ta ndiejë veten të lirë t’ju drejtohet juve për ndihmë. Mos u nervozoni me atë çfarë do t’ju tregojë apo shfaq, sepse mund të mos vije fare herën tjetër kur të has në ndonjë gjë të diskutueshme.

*Rrjetet shoqërore*

_A e keni kërkuar ndonjëherë në “Google” emrin e fëmijës suaj?_

Ky është një indikator i mirë për të marrë vesh, si për prindërit edhe fëmijën, se çfarë informatash personale mund të ketë në internet.

Nëse fëmija juaj është pjesë e një rrjete shoqërore, siç është p.sh MySpace, sugjerohet që profili i tij/saj të jetë i regjistruar si "private". Flisni, mësoni ata për mënyrat më të mira të përdorimit të teknologjisë dhe si të përdorin atë, sa më pak, për çështje personale.

*Lexoni rregulloret e intimitetit në secilën faqe në të cilën hulumton fëmija juaj.*

Nëse fëmija juaj është futur në ujërat e lojërave online, të cilat sot janë të panumërta edhe në gjuhën tonë, shikoni saktësisht çfarë ndodhë në këto lojëra dhe, nëse diçka ndodhë, do ta mund të kuptoni kontekstin dhe prej ku ka ardhur.
Mbikëqyrni çdo lloj aktiviteti që mund t’i vendos ata në kontakt me dikë që e njihni apo nuk e njihni.

Këto janë disa udhëzime, por jo të vetmet që do t’i gjeni në telegrafi.com me të cilat, fëmijët tuaj do të kënaqen me internetin dhe të gjitha të mirat që ai mund t’ua ofrojë, pa e pësuar nga anët e këqija të kësaj shpikjeje teknologjike.

----------


## Cimo

> Gjëja e parë që duhet bërë është që, vetë prindërit, të mësohen më shumë me punën e kompjuterit dhe ta analizojnë uebin. Le të marrim si shembull porositë e çastit - mesengjerat. Prindërit duhet të mësojnë zhargonet: MEKA qëndron për "mamin e kam afër" edhe HTTP qëndron për "hajde të takohemi përnime”.


 MEKA & HTTP ahhahaha

kete si duket vetem gazetari e ka perdorur

----------


## gals

e nga e din ti qe interneti qenka grabitqar per femijet . flae internetit femijet sot po behen shume te zgjuar prandaj mos flit kot .

----------


## Homza

> e nga e din ti qe interneti qenka grabitqar per femijet . flae internetit femijet sot po behen shume te zgjuar prandaj mos flit kot .


Gals HTTP e PTQIB (e po ta qes i birr)

----------


## Bl3ri

> e nga e din ti qe interneti qenka grabitqar per femijet . flae internetit femijet sot po behen shume te zgjuar prandaj mos flit kot .


Pse sipas teje vetem interneti te ben te zgjuar ?
Ske faj se fal internetit po behen shum shkurorzime te martesave te shqiptareve qe jetojn jasht, sepse gruja gjith diten po rrin ne internet e tani perdor chat-e te ndryshme ku aty gjen (dashnor te rri) edhe kinse i eshte be jeta monoton e sun pe duron burrin e saj pastaj kerkon shkurorzim , keni edhe shum raste te tjera....prinderi duhet te kete kujdes shum te madh per femijet + asaj pedofilia tash eshte ne rritje te madhe...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Jam dakort qe prinderit duhet te kene shume kujdes per femijet e tyre, jo vetem nga grabitqaret e internetit, por edhe ne shpenzimin e kohes se femijes, sepse me te vertete interneti mund te te mesoje shume gjera, por njeriu ka nevoje te shpenzoje nje pjese te mire te dites ne ambiente te ndryshme larg pc.
E kjo mund te behet duke pasur parasysh veprimet e femijeve gjate kohes qe qendrojne ne shtepi e kudo.

----------


## gals

une nuk po them qe interneti eshte gjithckaja por ama eshte edhe i mire per femijet sespe aty ka plot lojra apo site te ndryshme per femije dhe ku ka me mire per ta qe ti lexojne e ti mesojne . pastaj edhe une per vendosjen e internetit ne dhomen e nje femije jam kundra sepse ai nuk meson me pastaj .

----------

